# Doctoral student seeking participants for dissertation research



## Hopingtohelp (Nov 10, 2015)

I am a doctoral student in the U.S. and am looking for participants for my dissertation on the infertility experience.

Women and men who have experienced infertility are invited to participate in a study that examines the infertility experience in Ireland. Participants must have completed or terminated fertility treatment prior to study enrollment. Research procedures will include completing a questionnaire and then being interviewed by the principal investigator of the study. If interested, please email Tara Jenner at [email protected] Thank you for considering being part of this research.


----------

